# FreeBSD 9.1/mysql instability



## equipages (Feb 20, 2013)

Since I've upgraded to FreeBSD 9.1 my mySQL servers have been unstable. I have three of them, two of them are 64-bit. All run on VMWare 5. mysql 5.5.

Generally, the server simply freezes. The console is frozen and inaccessible, no logs are generated no core dump. Sometimes the server is still accessible through ssh, but often it is not. When it is accessible, the mysql process cannot be killed. The reboot command cuts off ssh access but doesn't bring the server down, I have to hard reset it from the VMWare console.

I can't really pin down if this is an OS, mysql or vmware issue. But it seems to only happen on mysql servers and started shortly after I moved to FreeBSD 9.1.  

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------

